# Browning 10



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

i have a browning 10ga BPS that tends to shoot high and a little to the right. i though maybe it was the choke so i bought a patternmaster extended range choke. with this it patterns well with 2 shot and smaller but not so great with anything in the "B shot" range. any comments are more then welcome


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Did the new choke correct the high and right issue?

If so, maybe a carlson's or briley in the Improved Modified or Modified.


----------



## GooseWack'r (Oct 21, 2009)

it did correct the hgh shot issue but unhappy with the my BBB supreme shots over 30 yrds


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

did you tell Patternmaster you would be shooting BBB, It sounds like to tight of a restriction on the new tube


----------

